# It works



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

I found out in lab when I forgot one of my experiment manuals at home......I can use the kindle fire while it was in a freezers bag and my hands were gloved for micro lab. Just throwing that out there for those looking to keep their fires clean of particular substances whether they be opprotunistic bacteria or food/water spatter.

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

"opportunistic bacteria" LOL!  That would be most of the time.... 

Good to know, VA!  And that you could access the manuals on your Fire!

Betsy


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

Does the Kindle Fire respond to finger swipes and pinches with the screen covered by the freezer bag?


----------



## Tam (Jan 7, 2010)

JimC1946 said:


> Does the Kindle Fire respond to finger swipes and pinches with the screen covered by the freezer bag?


I just laid a thick freezer bag on top of my fire screen - finger swipes, pinching, etc. work through 2 layers of bag. Good to know!


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

wow this is great news; I never would have guessed this would work


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

I had to test as well. My Fire has a BoxWave Anti Glare screen protector on it. I had an old, but clean,  ziploc sandwich bag handy. I still had good response through 4 layers of the sandwich bag plastic over the screen protector. 8 layers resulted in inconsistent response.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

That's good to know.


----------

